# Using Walmart.com....



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Thought I'd share whats in today's order so you get an idea of what you can get w/o paying shipping and using gas....and before anyone wants to complain about "nutritional merits"....money is tight for us(5 mouths) and walmart money comes from doing swagbucks...I'm also considering wetting the dog food for chicken feed!
Did get a 2 pack of fishing poles for $15 and change at kmart.com with 10,000 reward points ($10) for my next kmart purchase....so $6 for 2...so DD birthday gift is done(May)...and yes that was swag money, too. Junk fish for chicken feed!



Swiss Miss Classics Milk Chocolate Hot Cocoa Mix, 0.73 oz, 30 count
1$3.38
Ships Value / Arrives by Mon., Mar. 10 QtyPrice
Charmin Basic Toilet Paper Double Rolls, 264 sheets, 30 rolls
1$14.87
Ships Value / Arrives by Mon., Mar. 10 QtyPrice
Mrs. Butterworth's Original Syrup, 1 gal
1$7.98
Ships Value / Arrives by Mon., Mar. 10 QtyPrice
Bear Creek Country Kitchens: Cheddar Broccoli Soup Mix, 11.20 oz
1$3.33
Ships Value / Arrives by Mon., Mar. 10 QtyPrice
Chef Boyardee Cheese Pizza Kit, 31.85 oz
3$2.98
Ships Value / Arrives by Mon., Mar. 10 QtyPrice
Great Value Premium 100% Arabica Instant Coffee, 12 oz
2$5.88
Ships Value / Arrives by Mon., Mar. 10 QtyPrice
Ol' Roy Complete Nutrition Dog Food, 50 lb
1$19.98
Ships Value / Arrives by Mon., Mar. 10 QtyPrice
Great Value: Zesty Italian Dressing & Marinade, 36 oz
1$3.18
Ships Value / Arrives by Tue., Mar. 11 QtyPrice
Great Value Maple & Brown Sugar Instant Oatmeal, 20 count, 30.2 oz
1$2.98
Ships Value / Arrives by Tue., Mar. 11 QtyPrice
Great Value Fruit & Cream Variety Pack Instant Oatmeal, 20 count, 24.6 oz
1$2.98
Ships Value / Arrives by Mon., Mar. 10 QtyPrice
Sunbelt: w/Raisins, Dates & Almonds Fruit & Nut Granola Cereal, 16 Oz
1$2.72
Ships Value / Arrives by Mon., Mar. 10 QtyPrice
Sunbelt: w/Bananas & Almonds Banana Nut Granola Cereal, 16 Oz
1$2.72
Ships Value / Arrives by Tue., Mar. 11 QtyPrice
Mary Kitchen: Roast Beef Hash Homestyle, 15 oz
2$2.36
Ships Value / Arrives by Mon., Mar. 10 QtyPrice
Great Value: Long Grain Enriched Rice, 10 Lb
1$5.98
Ships Value / Arrives by Mon., Mar. 10 QtyPrice
Krusteaz: Pancake Mix Buttermilk Complete, 10 Lb


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Plus you don't actually have to step foot in a Wal-mart.  

Just looking over your list some of that you could probably do yourself a bit cheaper if you made your own mixes (for people who aren't using swagbucks). It is good prices though overall and it's nice to get it shipped for free.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Swagbucks is a Godsend for me, but I use it at Amazon instead of Walmart. Free shipping for the win!!!


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I started back up in January and am so happy, doing both Amazon and Walmart for groceries delivered to my door


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Love my Swagbucks!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

And what are swagbucks?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have never cashed in any of my swagbucks. How does that part work?? Do they mail you a gift card....or e-mail you a code? How long before I want to use it do I need to order it?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

where I want to said:


> And what are swagbucks?


read here....
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_swagbucks


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I have never cashed in any of my swagbucks. How does that part work?? Do they mail you a gift card....or e-mail you a code? How long before I want to use it do I need to order it?


Click on the rewards tab at the top of the swagbucks homepage, select the gc of your choice....amazon$5 is 450 swagbucks (up to 5 per month) walmart$5 is 500 swagbucks(as many as you like) select and then verify the email they send....now at walmart I get $25 gc because you can only use 4or5 gcs at one time online.

If you float over your name(upper right )...the drop down menu will open and ordered gift cards will be under "order status" it will be "verified" for 7-10 days then a link will appear in"my gift cards" (password protected)...enter swaggy password and then click the link to get "e-gift card"....add it to your account at Amazon...use it to shop online at walmart.com *OR* cash in at walmart.com....order a physical gift card takes 2-3 days thru mail. Print to use at kmart....or use at kmart.com

Bonus part...top of swagbucks page....if you hit shop....select your store...say walmart.com for example...you will get back 4sb for each $1 spent. it takes about 30 days to credit. My order above was $102...so I'll get back 408 swagbucks next month.

Its only complicated the first couple times!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

mpillow said:


> Thought I'd share whats in today's order so you get an idea of what you can get w/o paying shipping and using gas....and before anyone wants to complain about "nutritional merits"....money is tight for us(5 mouths) and walmart money comes from doing swagbucks...I'm also considering wetting the dog food for chicken feed!
> Did get a 2 pack of fishing poles for $15 and change at kmart.com with 10,000 reward points ($10) for my next kmart purchase....so $6 for 2...so DD birthday gift is done(May)...and yes that was swag money, too. Junk fish for chicken feed!
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be opinionated but you said money is tight and I see where you could make some of the items from scratch a lot cheaper just by buying the ingredients..I make my homemade version of fake syrup for 1/4 of the price or less even..I make my own pancake mix,italian dressing..I could make my own cocoa mix and maple brown sugar instant oatmeal also..I do have a well rounded pantry to so maybe I'm out of line here..jmho..


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

mythreesons said:


> Not to be opinionated but you said money is tight and I see where you could make some of the items from scratch a lot cheaper just by buying the ingredients..I make my homemade version of fake syrup for 1/4 of the price or less even..I make my own pancake mix,italian dressing..I could make my own cocoa mix and maple brown sugar instant oatmeal also..I do have a well rounded pantry to so maybe I'm out of line here..jmho..



I agree- that being said- I am going to throw a huge BUT- in here- 
I like having some convenience- sometimes time is short- and if you work and have kids- having that chef boyardee pizza kit- is a GOD send...I can make a kick butt pizza from scratch- but - working- I can not make the crust during the week- 
I get the convenience thing- sometimes DH and I say - "well SHTF hasn't happened yet- I say we get a Little Cesar's Pizza for 5 bucks for the 4 of us for Dinner tonight"
5 bucks for 4 people to have dinner? that is pretty cheap and the kids are convinced we are eating out....
Are we ready for when stuff goes south? yeah- pretty much- 
do we indulge now? yes- because- I grew up eating little pieces of paper as a child going to bed hungry - trust me - my family will NEVER go hungry- and I wholly believe that my kids know all my knowledge too- we teach them- I NEVER want them to experience what I did growing up- it was horrible....
so yea- some convenience thrown into the prepping makes for a happy family now before SHTF


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes, but can you make it for free? She got it for free from Walmart.com using a rewards program. 

Great job mpillow! I love my swagbucks, I use them primarily for amazon, but I may switch to Walmart since you've pointed out the points you'll get. Can you say silly me! I would never have thought that without you pointing that out! Thanks!


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

mythreesons said:


> Not to be opinionated but you said money is tight and I see where you could make some of the items from scratch a lot cheaper just by buying the ingredients..I make my homemade version of fake syrup for 1/4 of the price or less even..I make my own pancake mix,italian dressing..I could make my own cocoa mix and maple brown sugar instant oatmeal also..I do have a well rounded pantry to so maybe I'm out of line here..jmho..


With the swag bucks she's getting them for free.

I still have to figure out how she gets so many. I might get about $50 a year.

I've been thinking I might get a big bag of sunflower seeds for my chickens with my next one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

snowcap said:


> With the swag bucks she's getting them for free.
> 
> I still have to figure out how she gets so many. I might get about $50 a year.
> 
> I've been thinking I might get a big bag of sunflower seeds for my chickens with my next one.


Yes..I know that! However, buying ingredients to make foods from scratch will stretch that free money further right?


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

I am not sure if you can get basic food items shipped.
I don't know as I have always used my gift cards at the store and usually get clothes like socks and such.
But if you could get basic ingredients I would go that way too.
We make fruit syrups. Little to no sugar and corn starch to thicken. That's pretty cheap too.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I would love to know how to get swagbucks. I joined a couple years ago but it was confusing. I envy you all who know how to use the system.


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

I earned $270 last year in both paypal cash and amazon gc. I wasn't even too serious about it either. Great program if you have the time to devote. 
Great job mpillow! Your posts a cpl years ago actually turned me on to Swagbucks.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I have gotten 20# of rice and 8# of pinto beans shipped from Walmart, and gallons of vinegar, used to get pasta, but they seem to be out online lately. Just have to shop around and see what works for you. The hard part for me is remembering to go through swagbucks to get to Walmart to use my cards and earn more ponts lol.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Btw, I have cashed in $85 so far since restarting in January, but I have a lot of down time at work to be able to earn the points.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Truth is I could use paypal w/debit card and do better scratch....however, I'm not impressed with debit cards and have never owned one!
By shopping with just gift cards I feel I'm adding a layer of identity/fraud protection.

And with what Becka said....sometimes those CB pizza boxes are a God send when the kids want something special and we need that $5 for hay.

I do also go into Walmart with gift cards for fruits and veggies....especially when I'm canning soups and such...

How do I make so much? My kindle runs the swagmobiletv app for 50sb a day...I use the swagbucks offers that credit facebook page....have spam email for offers. Surveys pay well too. I also do irazoo and unique rewards minimally for extra 15-20 a month.

Unique rewards pays by sending a check once you cash out over $20.

Easily I made $1500 online last year at pay sites and I dont have internet at home...library is 1 mile from my house.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

If you drink a lot of hot cocoa there's a pretty good price at Amazon for Nestles'. 300 packs for $25. http://www.amazon.com/Nestle-Chocol...93603600&sr=8-2&keywords=nestle+hot+chocolate


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

jkhs said:


> If you drink a lot of hot cocoa there's a pretty good price at Amazon for Nestles'. 300 packs for $25. http://www.amazon.com/Nestle-Chocol...93603600&sr=8-2&keywords=nestle+hot+chocolate


It is a good price....but I cant put $25...on one item....I get smaller and more variety at walmart.com I do buy from amazon warehouse when I find a deal!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I've been online for 1 hr exactly....I've done 100 sb for the day....some on UR...read facebook...shopped for a gray hair solution....DD is doing some swag on her pc but mostly Kahn academy

oh I was also on here and reading the newspaper...


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you for posting that list. We order mailing supplies for our business from walmart.com and sometimes end up ordering more than we can comfortably store to get over that $50 for free shipping. Last order I threw in 4 12 packs of toilet paper to reach it, but couldn't really think of much else to get, so your list gave me some ideas. I think we will have to try some of those pizza mixes, we use frozen dough now, but that means I have to think about it a day ahead of time, a box on the shelf would sure be convenient!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

here's a video explaining swag better:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVSSL8-ZqVM[/ame]


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Becka03 said:


> I agree- that being said- I am going to throw a huge BUT- in here-
> I like having some convenience- sometimes time is short- and if you work and have kids- having that chef boyardee pizza kit- is a GOD send...I can make a kick butt pizza from scratch- but - working- I can not make the crust during the week-
> I get the convenience thing- sometimes DH and I say - "well SHTF hasn't happened yet- I say we get a Little Cesar's Pizza for 5 bucks for the 4 of us for Dinner tonight"
> 5 bucks for 4 people to have dinner? that is pretty cheap and the kids are convinced we are eating out....
> ...


I agree and feel the same way


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I will throw one tip out there for those starting with swagbucks (which I also LOVE, see my sig line  ). Get yourself a junk email account for registering for sb. You get a lot of spam if you sign up for some of the offers. Not dissing the program at all, you can earn a lot of sb just having the toolbar and doing searches, and I've earned a lot of Amazon gift cards that way. Among my freebies? Solar lanterns, a kindle, books on herbs and herbals, cases of tuna and spam, and tons more I can't recall off the top of my head. And I don't even work at it as much as mpillow!


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

bluemoonluck said:


> Swagbucks is a Godsend for me, but I use it at Amazon instead of Walmart. Free shipping for the win!!!


Swagbucks is how I pay for Christmas! I use my best friend's Amazon Prime account to order from so I get free 2 day shipping as well. If you have someone you can trust with your debit/credit card #, then I totally recommend at least splitting a Prime account with them. Bonus to her is that her kids use the Prime account to watch movies and shows for free or reduced cost.:nanner:


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

I cheat a bit as I'm constantly running around the house during the day - I use a swag codes website that puts them all on the same site for me to use, similar to the twitter/facebook site that the guy in the video above usesâ¦

but I figured I'd ask here since you all are swag-pros: Is there any way to get a text alert when a new code is posted? I've got free texting on my phone but I'm always forgetting to check the cheat website, so getting a text alert would be absolutely perfect for my lazy/forgetful/too busy for my own good buttâ¦:teehee:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

triana1326 said:


> I cheat a bit as I'm constantly running around the house during the day - I use a swag codes website that puts them all on the same site for me to use, similar to the twitter/facebook site that the guy in the video above usesâ¦
> 
> but I figured I'd ask here since you all are swag-pros: Is there any way to get a text alert when a new code is posted? I've got free texting on my phone but I'm always forgetting to check the cheat website, so getting a text alert would be absolutely perfect for my lazy/forgetful/too busy for my own good buttâ¦:teehee:
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think at sc-s.com there is a place for text alerts.


----------



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

Now to just figure out how to sort walmart.com to only the items that are available online to make it easier to use my Swagbucks. LOL


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

beans, rice, flour, oil, and toilet paper are all online....what more do you need?eep:

vinegar, syrup, sugar, diapers, dog/cat food....also on there.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

surprised to find some #10 cans....bush's baked beans, libby's whole kernel corn, ravioli, delmonte green beans, delmonte fruit cocktail....

the ravioli is the only thing I'd be afraid to re-can into pints....but then again my kids would eat it for dinner and breakfast too if need be!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

mpillow said:


> surprised to find some #10 cans....bush's baked beans, libby's whole kernel corn, ravioli, delmonte green beans, delmonte fruit cocktail....
> 
> the ravioli is the only thing I'd be afraid to re-can into pints....but then again my kids would eat it for dinner and breakfast too if need be!


LOL- I often have canned ravioli for breakfast- DH thinks I am nuts- Beefaroni is my fav... the kids won't touch it- LOL- 
I LOVE it- adore it actually- I know it isn't that healthy- but I learned to cook fresh and farm to table foods- to be self sufficient- left to my own devices- I would have Tuna Helper, Tatertots and Chef Boyaredee- every darn day LOL.... but that isn't very frugal at all


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

Becka03 said:


> I am nuts- Beefaroni is my fav... the kids won't touch it- LOL-ll


A couple shakes of tabasco makes beffaroni edible for me. Nice and cheap for one person but once you get 3-4 mouths you are better off with a lb of spaghetti noodles and half a can of sauce


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep I am a Beefaroni person also..lol Oh and spaghetti O's too


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Anyone know if you can place an order to be picked up at the store and use coupons when you pay?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

StaceyS said:


> Anyone know if you can place an order to be picked up at the store and use coupons when you pay?


Not sure....


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I made the cheesy broc soup last night....added two cut up potatoes and a couple handfuls of "california blend" frozen veg....with garlic cheese bisquits! YUM! Easy and quick!

Noticed a 6 pack of cheesy broc at better price: 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Augason-F...sy-Broccoli-Soup-Mix-13-oz-Pack-of-6/22985174

(are they salty? not as salty as take out pizza IMO)


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

triana1326 said:


> Swagbucks is how I pay for Christmas! I use my best friend's Amazon Prime account to order from so I get free 2 day shipping as well. If you have someone you can trust with your debit/credit card #, then I totally recommend at least splitting a Prime account with them.


You do not have to trust anyone with your debit/credit cards to share a Prime account. 

Up to 4 people can share a Prime account. I am one of 4 people sharing the same Prime account. We do not have access to each other's accounts or money cards. Each of our 4 accounts is as separate as they were before we shared Prime. We cannot even see each other's orders or anything.


----------

